# [IC] Dichotomy's Age of Worms: The Whispering Cairn



## Dichotomy (May 16, 2006)

OOC thread.
Rogues' Gallery.

As the sun's first light reaches out to touch the world, for some reason you all wake up with a sense of expectation...

But alas, as you go about your morning routines you find that Diamand Lake is still the cesspool that it was yestereve. No miraculous change has altered it during the night. But perhaps this meeting today would have the potential of freeing you from Diamond Lake, if the gods deem not to cleanse it. But you dare not hold onto such a hope too tightly, for you may choke it. You dare not speak such hope aloud, for the wind might wisp it away. But hope you must, for it is all that one can have in Diamond Lake.

Each of you approaches the abandoned mine office northeast of town from a different path. Perhaps you set off early so you could take your time. Or maybe you had taken a long way around, so as to avoid drawing attention to your destination from those that might have watched you leave. However, perhaps as fitting for a meeting in a grand story rather than for a meeting of a few desparate folk in this nasty place, you all arrive near the same time. The office is long abandoned, and the front door swings open in the wind. The roof on the second story has collapsed, the yard is filled with rubble, and the fence surrounding the yard is in disrepair. However, the interior of the ground floor looks decent enough, if in great need of cleaning.

You each enter the building and find that sense of expectation from earlier has returned. There is a tension, an electricity almost, in the air. For a moment, none of you, not even the bard, can find voice to break the silence.

Someone's breath catches, but before any words come out, the silence is shattered. You hear low, ferocious growls from the other side of the closed door leading to the kitchen. Something slams into the other side of the door and begins frantically scratching at it. Your presence has disturbed the inhabitants of the mine office... whatever they are.

As it turned out, the inhabitants were a pair of dire rats nesting in the building's kitchen.  The group managed to kill both feral creatures with only minor injuries that Lartis easily healed by the power of Moradin.  Fintan Tilgast, the grandson of mine manager Gelch Tilgast, proceeded to lay out the plan:

"[...]My dear Byron, I trust that you have brought along the map you showed me last night? Excellent, I apologize for any gruffness I may have exhibited, but you see, if this map is what I think it is, two-thirds of the Giant would have taken great pleasure in dragging us through the streets on the way to the garrison presumably to be hanged for theft. Let's see here...Yes...Yes...Yes, indeed this is almost certainly the map that was "liberated" from the garrison a few days ago.

"It mentions the Whispering Cairn, I haven't heard of that name crop up in a few years. No one has stepped forth into there since that girl disappeared. I wonder if those three from the Free City might be barking up the wrong tree? Maybe they caught word of an unlooted Cairn, but failed to catch the proper name. I don't know how they could mistake Stirgenest for Whispering, but not everyone cleans their ears regularly. Present company excluded I'm sure...

"So who's up for seeing if this map is actually the first step out of Diamond Lake for you? If it is a fake, we miss a day or two of our usual duties, but if it's legit...We could find the first unlooted cairn in decades! Imagine what we could do with those riches! A full shrine for Moradin, access to the libraries of the Free City, a smithy of your own, control over your destiny!

"We seem to work well together...well so far at least. I'll take the risk of a "haunted" cairn for the chance to possess what it hides with the four of you to watch my back. Who's with me?"

The assembled group spoke some more and decided to go with Fintan's plan.  But before leaving the building, Sprout manages to find a hooded lantern, 8 pints of oil, 5 tindertwigs, 2 flasks that appear to be alchemist's fire, and 50 foot long silk rope among the filth in the kitchen.

Guided by their map, the party makes the 10-15 minute trek to the Whispering Cairn, and Sprout spots the entrance amidst some overgrown bushes.  The party is treated to the errie sibilant whispers that undoubtedly gave the cairn its name.  The group examines the geometric patterns in the walls and also finds a crumpled bedroll from childish excursions from the recent past.  After becoming exasperated with Fintan's attempt to play the cairn by plugging wind holes, Vixtrin plunges deeper into the cairn.  Sprout, with a word of caution, quickly takes point.

The group finds a few puzzling things.  First, Sprout points out a green flickering light off in the distance to the north.  Second, the group passes two alcoves.  The one to the east is blocked off by a collapse that Lartis, the former miner, suggests would take weeks to dig through.  The alcove to the west has the remnants of an apparatus that looks like the remants of a broken mirror.




At the bottom of the apparatus the group sees a glyph.  Between Fintan and Byron they discern that the glyph doesn't appear to be a letter in any common alphabet, although it seems reminiscent of arcane symbols representing elemental air. In fact, the letterform looks similar to an ancient glyph-language called Vaati, which some unorthodox scholars consider the original written form of Auran. It appears that this glyph represents a name, likely the name of an individual person, rather than a place or group.  There are yet more symbols carved into a slot on the inside of the frame, where the "mirror's" glass would have been. You are pretty sure they are arcane symbols signifying transportation.  Sprout also found a few shards of some odd shiny black substance that feels like stone and is slightly cold to the touch. If the apparatus indeed was a "mirror" of some sort, these shards may have been the glass itself.

As the rest of the group examines the alcoves, Vixtrin is beset by a trio of wolves.  After a short battle, the beasts are beaten, and Lartis does what he can to heal Vixtrin's wounds.  [size=-2]Lartis has used all his spells save one orison.  Vixtrin still has 2 hit points of damage.[/size]

The group moves on and finds another intersection.  The green light seems to come from the north through a massive tangle of webs.  The group first checks out the passage to the west.  They find a wide dais spanning the back half of the western wing calls attention to a faded fresco upon the south, west, and north walls. From a vantage point at the center of the dais, the wall painting makes it look like you stand within a massive room with seven short hallways radiating outward from a central point. A chain dangles from the ceiling at the end of each hallway, and each chain bears a gleaming colored lantern. Clockwise, the colors are red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, and violet.  After studying the artwork, the group moves to the eastern passage.

They find that, while it looked blocked off like the earlier passage, there was actually an opening big enough to crawl through.  Sprout and Fintan enter what was presumably the wolves den.  Among a large amount of bones, they find an elaborate lantern of indigo metal inset with indigo glass panes, an intricately carved armband of elvinsh craftsmanship, and a curious marble finger.

After Vixtrin ignites the cobwebs leading to the north and Fintan walks into a wall in the fresco scene, the group ventures deeper into the cairn.

The wide stairway descends into an immense domed chamber. Seven short tunnels branch from the room in all directions, extending some thirty feet before ending in rounded walls. At the terminus of each passage, a thick chain dangles from an unseen high ceiling. Five of the chains bear colorful lanterns, but two hold nothing at all. Opposite the entry stairs, a bright green lantern containing what looks like a torch casts a weird, murky light about the room. Countless chips of glass and shiny metal inset into the chamber's domed ceiling reflect this light, giving the impression of starlight and falling snow. The dome starts about ten feet off the ground and reaches an apex about thirty feet over the center of the room.

Below the dome's peak, a long dais holds what appears to be a marble sarcophagus. A milky white bas-relief figure, perhaps of a human, rests passively upon the sarcophagus lid. Unlike the rest of the tomb, this room is completely silent.



The outfit the figure wears conjures ancient times to mind. While it appears human, the figure actually looks about 7 feet tall, has no hair, and is of indeterminate sex. Its arms rest at its sides. The figure's left hand is clenched in a fist, while the right is palm up, with the thumb turned in and all but the index finger parallel to the arm, and the index finger missing. The figure has a scarab-like amulet around its neck, inscribed with a glyph of some sort.

The sarcophagus itself rests upon a small raised platform that is carved in the shape of a stylistic arrow, with the tip aligned with the head of the relief figure and a short "shaft" extending from the foot of the sarcophagus.

Sprout places the finger onto the figure, and it indeed fits.  It curves around the thumb, unlike the other fingers that are extended.  His thorough search of the sarcophagus turns up nothing amiss.

Byron examines the sigil on the bas relief figure's amulet.  He tells the others that it is a glyph like that found on the "mirror" earlier.  Likely a personal glyph, it seems that this one represents a powerful elemental entity.  However, it marks one of lower rank or importance than the glyph on the "mirror."

Meanwhile, Fintan returns the indigo lantern to its presumed rightful place at the end of the east hall.  [size=-2]We still need to decide whether he left his torch it it, since that is the only way it would remain lit.[/size]  As he begins a counter-clockwise circuit through the tunnels.  At the third passage, however, while there is a blue lantern as expected, Fintan also finds the skeletal remains of a humanoid in a heap on the floor. As he looks around, Fintan also notices that in this tunnel, the shaft ceiling is not visible using his torchlight, unlike the first two he examined.


----------



## Amal Shukup (May 17, 2006)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Below the dome's peak, a long dais holds what appears to be a marble sarcophagus. A milky white bas-relief figure, perhaps of a human, rests passively upon the sarcophagus lid.




Sprout puts a hand to his head as if he were dizzy. "Hey...  Did anyone feel that?  Felt like the world wobbled there for a minute. Seems okay now though."

[SIZE=-2](ooc: Okay, I'm being a bit silly)[/SIZE]

Noticing that the Dais is in the shape of an arrow, he wonders which direction it is pointing.

Then, intrigued by Fintan's 'missing ceiling', he asks: "I've got a Sunrod - which is a bit brighter than Fintan's torch. Anyone have anything brighter?"


----------



## Dichotomy (May 17, 2006)

Amal Shukup said:
			
		

> Noticing that the Dais is in the shape of an arrow, he wonders which direction it is pointing.



The arrow points to the west, in the direction of the, presumably, orange lantern.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 17, 2006)

Vixtrin frowns and shakes her head no, holding her torch aloft.  "Just this, and likely enough it'll burn out sooner than we might like."  Hopping down from the dais where she'd been tracing the bas relief of the sarcophagus and its runes with her forefinger, Vixtron walks a circumference around the dais, looking in particular at the footing of the raised platform for any further insignia or art.

Search +2.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 17, 2006)

Aside from the arrow shape, Vixtrin notices nothing odd about the platform itself.  There appear to be no further markings.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 17, 2006)

Vixtrin tilts her head to one side to take in the arrow shape, then turns to look to see where the arrow points.  Nodding to herself, Vixtrin mutely peers west toward the alcove indicated then confidently strides over to that area to examine it.

Moving to the alcove with the orange lantern.  Search +2.  Spot +2.  Torch and spiked chain out.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 18, 2006)

As Vixtrin reaches the end of the west tunnel, she finds what she may have expected: an orange lantern hanging from the end of a long chain.  The light from her torch reaches to the ceiling of this alcove about 40 feet up.  After looking around, Vixtrin sees nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 18, 2006)

Turning back to the others, Vixtrin calls out in an echoing voice, "I don't see anything over here.  Sprout?  Care to have a look?"


----------



## Amal Shukup (May 19, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Turning back to the others, Vixtrin calls out in an echoing voice, "I don't see anything over here.  Sprout?  Care to have a look?"




"Sure thing Vixtrin!", Sprout responds, heading over.

First, he'll search the walls and floor.  Then he'll examine the lamp (see if there's anything inside etc.). Finally, assuming he hasn't found anything too interesting, he'll test to see if the chain will take his weight, and if so, he'll climb it to see if there's anything on the ceiling...

(Search +4, Climb +6)

As he Searches, he ruminates: "I wonder why that thing is pointing over here... For that matter...  How?  It looks a bit heavy to just point it willy nilly"


----------



## TiCaudata (May 19, 2006)

Fintan looks at the skeleton, particularly trying to find shattered bones.

" I suppose that the fastest way here would be down from some hidden shaft."


----------



## Dichotomy (May 19, 2006)

Sprout finds nothing in the orange lantern tunnel.  After testing his weight, he manages to shimmy to the top of the chain, but he finds nothing of note at the top.

[size=-2]OOC: I've edited the first post to include a map of what you've gone through thus far.[/size]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 19, 2006)

Vixtrin stands in wonderment, gazing up at Sprout as the youngster lithely shimmies up the chain to the top of the alcove.  Cocking one eyebrow and shifting her gaze back toward the dais, Vixtrin grunts.  "I wonder..."  After moving from the alcove back to the dais, Vixtrin circles the dais, looking for the best place along the base to gain leverage.  After selecting her spot, Vixtrin bends down and pushes at the dais to try to get it to turn first clockwise then counterclockwise.  If the dais does not seem as if it will budge, Vixtrin will search the dais and the sarcophagus, looking specifically and thoroughly for anything that might open, slide over, rotate, or otherwise move.  Engrossed in her task, Vixtrin forgets to watch over her companions and is largely unaware of anything going on around her.

Strength +3.  Search 22, taking 20 if possible...if not possible then Search +2.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 19, 2006)

As Vixtrin braces herself to push the platform, Lartis' face opens into a grin.  "Ah, good idea, lass.  My legs may be bad, but my weight can help."  The pair manage to push the platform one "click" clockwise, as it comes to rest with the arrow now pointing toward the tunnel in which you'd expect to find a yellow lantern.

Just as the arrow bumps to a stop, a great rumbling is heard from below the chamber.  After a couple seconds the noise stops.  "Look at that now," Lartis whispers.  "Bring that light closer."

Once the end of the yellow tunnel can be seen by the torchlight, it looks like a 5-foot-diameter metal cylinder has arisen from the ground itself.  The cylinder is about 8 feet tall, and it displaced the yellow lantern, which now lays atop the cylinder.  It has a humanoid-sized opening, revealing a small empty chamber within it.


----------



## Amal Shukup (May 19, 2006)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Sprout finds nothing in the orange lantern tunnel.  After testing his weight, he manages to shimmy to the top of the chain, but he finds nothing of note at the top.




Although getting a bit frustrated, Sprout had started towards the next tunnel to check it out the same way; but veers over to the others when they began moving the sarcophagus around.

Looking in amazement at the emerged metal cylinder: "Well, THAT'S interesting... Only looks like it fits one person, though..."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 19, 2006)

After striding forward with her torch in hand far enough to illuminate the tunnel in which there should be a yellow lantern hanging, Vixtrin's reaction to the metal cylinder is immediate and visceral.  "No way in bloody hell am I going into that tin can alone.  You'd need to be a blathering idiot to test it unawares!"  With a raised eyebrow and a sarcastic smile, Vixtrin turns to Fintan.  "You look like a curious sort, mate."  Turning back to the dais, Vixtrin frowns and, speaking aloud, says, "Will the dais go another click in that direction, do you think Lartis?  We might try to consider all available options before embarking on the first one presented to us."


----------



## Dichotomy (May 21, 2006)

Lartis replies to Vixtrin's query.  "Aye, lass.  Let's move it further."

The pair pushes against the arrow, they first fail to budge it.  Lartis darts a glance at Byron, who has been silently studying the elaborate room with awe.  "Oh, sorry," Byron snaps from his reverie and helps push.  With the weight of three pushing against it, the platform slides another tick to point to the flickering green lantern.

As the arrow stops in place, a cacophonous creaking of stone against stone emerges from the ground below the green lantern.  However, no cylinder rises from the floor as it did in the yellow tunnel.  Yet the noise continues.

[size=-2]OOC: I'm not sure where Fintan is.  Did he return to the central chamber, did he stay at the end of the blue tunnel, or something else?[/size]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 22, 2006)

After pushing the dais another click further 'til the arrow points at the alcove with the green lantern, Vixtrin stands up and brushes off her hands.  Frowning at the distant rumble of stone against stone emanating from somewhere below the alcove floor, Vixtrin stands motionless, suddenly unsure.  _Exploring options may be one way to think about it...or perhaps we're simply freeing room upon room of nasty beasties lairing in wait for us down below._  Irritated that no obvious solution has presented itself thus far and uncertain what to do next, Vixtrin grunts in annoyance and looks at the others with a deep glaring frown.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 23, 2006)

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> Fintan looks at the skeleton, particularly trying to find shattered bones.



When Fintan inspects the bones, he suspects there is only enough for one skeleton, and some of them seem broken into pretty small peices.  But he is able to discern nothing else about them.

[size=-2]OOC: My apologies, TiCaudata.  I just missed that you had made a more specific query about the bones.[/size]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 23, 2006)

Fintan comes out of his study of the bones to notice the others' actions.

"My my!  I didn't even notice that there was an arrow!  I wonder what that racket is?  Sounds like something not working,"

OOC:  No worries about the missed line.  I actually thought that I had posted over the weekend, and I apologize for not actually posting.

OOCx2: Did the Yellow cyllinder drop when the dias moved?


----------



## Dichotomy (May 23, 2006)

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> OOCx2: Did the Yellow cyllinder drop when the dias moved?



OOC: Blast!  Yes, it did.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 23, 2006)

"I wonder if there is anyway to get down there? (OOC: The next is directed at the nigh mandatory glare Fintan will recieve from Vixtrin)  "What!?"   

Fintan gives an impish grin.  "You do know that your menacing malevolence  only makes your magnificently mesmerizing beauty all the more magnetic to my musical machinations don't you?" 

He procedes to turn to go back to his lantern lighting circut, using his own torches until they run out. (ooc:  He started with 4, one is still in the inidgo lantern. When he runs out he will ask for others)


----------



## TiCaudata (May 23, 2006)

Fintan starts humming under his breath as well.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 23, 2006)

Vixtrin turns away from Fintan with a snarl of disdain.  _Likes to hear hisself talk, he does._  Still perplexed by the grinding sound of stone on stone from below, Vixtrin approaches Byron and Lartis.  "Another click or leave it be?  Whatever sound that is coming from below, I can't see how to get at it from here--short of that bloody cylinder we saw a moment ago--so we might as well continue with pushing on the dais."


----------



## Dichotomy (May 23, 2006)

As Fintan makes his remark to Vixtrin, Lartis and Byron exchange an odd glance.  Byron looks aghast, and Lartis looks like he's about to burst with laughter.  However, both nod in agreement with Vixtrin's suggestion to move the arrow another click.

As the three set their weight into the platform again, Lartis' bad leg gives way and the other two fail to budge the platform.  Suddenly, the creaking and rumbling sounds from below stop.  For just a second, the hall is silent...  Then the floor beneath the flickering green lantern collapses.

After a couple seconds, the party hears the stonework strike a surface below.

"There's more to this than it seems," Lartis nervously says.

Byron looks about to reply, but from the new hole a new sound comes.  There is a skittering of many, many small things, and it is getting louder.


----------



## Amal Shukup (May 23, 2006)

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> He procedes to turn to go back to his lantern lighting circut, using his own torches until they run out. (ooc:  He started with 4, one is still in the inidgo lantern. When he runs out he will ask for others)




Sprout digs out his two mundane torches and offers them to Fintan. "I've got another two, Fintan, but should we bother lighting all the Lanterns now? I mean, we're still nissing one of the set..."


----------



## Amal Shukup (May 23, 2006)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> ... but from the new hole a new sound comes.  There is a skittering of many, many small things, and it is getting louder.




[SIZE=-2]ooc: Just noticed this line...  Oops![/SIZE]

"That doesn't sound good!" 

Sprout drops one of the torches he was about to hand Fintan, and lights the other with a tindertwig...

"Anybody got any oil?!"

With lit Torch at the ready, Sprout waits to see what comes out of the 'green' passageway...


----------



## TiCaudata (May 23, 2006)

"That can't be good."

Fintan starts to sing.  It's a song about old days when Diamond Lake wasn't just a hole for greed.  It's a song about the hidden beauty Diamond Lake still possesses.  It's a song about the leaving to find a new world past The Free City.  It's a song about staying and healing Diamond Lake.  It's a song about a boy's knives from the shadows, a dwarf's faith in Moradin, getting lost in the mystery of a magical item, and the glory of a harlot's daughter who stands her ground and wins.  It is a song about all of this mixed together and combined around a group of nigh strangers who only have hope holding them together.  Everyone hears this and their hearts are surprisingly lifted and the sound crawling up from the depths seems slightly less horrifying.

OOC:  Fintan is performing inspire courage +1.  Initiative dependent I suppose.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 23, 2006)

Vixtrin starts when the floor collapses.  "Looks like we found our alternate way down."  Picking up her torch and uncoiling her spiked chain, Vixtrin moves toward the collapsed alcove carefully but with purpose.  

Spot +0.  What's coming from that new hole?


----------



## Dichotomy (May 23, 2006)

As Fintan's song begins to inspire the group, Lartis nods in response to Sprout's question.  "Aye, lad.  I've got some of the oil we found.  But do you think..."

Lartis is cut off as a living geyser of bettles bursts from the empty hole.  As the undulating blanket moves, a thin coat of bright yellow liquid trails in its wake.

Just behind the swarm, a horrid aberration emerges.  It has six sharp legs sprouting from a central body that is little more than a disgusting eye.

[size=-2]Initiative:
Sprout: 22
Aberration: 21
Swarm: 20
Byron: 13
Fintan: 10
Vixtrin: 8
Lartis: 7

OOC: On the map, the aberration is 1 and the swarm is the four darkened squares.  TiCaudata, I don't know what Fintan's initiative mod is, but I presume that it is between -2 and +3, so it doesn't matter right now.  However, if you could get your sheet reposted...  We can go on the fly for now if you need to reconstruct him from scratch.[/size]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 24, 2006)

OOC:  I'm almost certain it was 0 or +1... I can't find the scratch paper I had it on, I'm thinking I might have left it in my PHP that my friend currently has.  I'll spend the long weekend working on reconstruction as I'm out of town for the next two days.  I'll probably be able to post early tomorrow and then late on Thursday.

IC: Fintan takes aim at the aberration and lets a shot fly. He then will take a 5' step away from the swarm.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 24, 2006)

Vixtrin's eyes go wide as the swarm of beetles comes flying up out of the hole and quickly engulfs a large portion of the floor.  Never having encountered such a foe before and uncertain what good her trusty length of chain might do against the thousands of virulent beetles, Vixtrin moves forward ten feet and brandishes her torch against the swarm's barrage.

Attempting to use the lit torch as a weapon.  PHB 127, one-handed improvised weapon...the attack should go at Torch melee atk +0, 1d3+3 bludgeoning dmg, plus 1 point of fire dmg, critical 20/x2.  Vixtrin is really only going for the fire damage, though.  Anything else I leave to your discretion.


----------



## Amal Shukup (May 24, 2006)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> As Fintan's song begins to inspire the group, Lartis nods in response to Sprout's question.  "Aye, lad.  I've got some of the oil we found.  But do you think..."




"Ugh! I thought that sounded roach-like...  Anyway, as a friend of my brother used to say: _'If in doubt, set something on fire!' _ You splash 'em, I'll light 'em!"

Sprout will move forward (15 ' North and 5' West, so he's against the wall) and Ready an Action: Once Lartis (or anyone) has soaked the bugs with oil, Sprout will Attack with his lit Torch (melee if in range, or by throwing it if not).

(Melee/Ranged w/Improvised Weapon: -2. Although I'd posit that for the purposes of hitting/igniting the oil, I'd really only need to beat the Touch AC...)


----------



## Dichotomy (May 25, 2006)

Lit torch in hand, Sprout nimbly spring to the wall, waiting for the time to strike.

The freakish aberration skirts up to Vixtrin and tries to strike with a claw.  Vixtrin is completely caught of guard by the swiftness of the creature's movements.  However, she is unscathed, as the thing completely misses her.

The swarm of beetles descends en masse upon Sprout.  He is able to swipe at the group with his torch, but he swings wide.  As the mass bites into him, Sprout feels the distinct burning of acid coming from the insects as well.  [size=-2]OOC: 3 damage plus 1 acid damage.[/size]

"Blast!" Byron shouts.  He boldly moves forward, placing his thumbs together and shouting arcane words.  Flames burst from his outstretched hands and leap to burn the beetle swarm.

Fintan fires his bow, but is unable to get decent shot.

Vixtrin hesitates a moment.  Since the aberration didn't come close to hitting her, while the swarm did hurt Sprout, the brave warrior steps next to the swarm and swings her torch.  Alas, her aim is little better than Sprout's was.

"Splash!  Right!" Lartis shouts.  He digs out a flask of oil and launches it at the swarm.  His throw was a bit short, but at least some of the oil splashed on the beetles.

Seeing the time to strike, Sprout lashes out with his torch.  His aim is true this time.  The torch itself singes some of the bugs.  Then the flame touches the oil, and a small flare up burns many more.  The swarm of beetles is dispersed.

[size=-2]OOC: I took a slightly liberty with the torch and oil.  A lit lantern when thrown at a swarm normally does 1d4 damage to a swarm.  The flame from a torch normally does 1d3.  in this case, I simply had Sprout's attack do all the damage (treating the lit oil the same as a thrown lantern).

I also took some liberty with Vixtrin's choice to attack the swarm rather than the aberration.  I hope you don't mind.

Aberration: 21
Swarm: 20 (dispersed)
Byron: 13
Fintan: 10
Vixtrin: 8
Sprout: 7 (4 damage)
Lartis: 7[/size]



[size=-2]OOC: And since the aberration is at the top of the order...[/size]

The aberration moves deftly on its six legs, taking a step toward Vixtrin.  The creature lashes at the warrior with two claws.  As the first connects, a sickening splash of blood is heard, and Vixtrin's face goes pale.  After the second connects, the brave woman collapses to the ground, and blood begins to flow onto the floor.

[size=-2]The aberration is now just one square west of where it is on the map.  Vixtrin is unconcious, and maybe dead.[/size]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 25, 2006)

Wowza.   Dichotomy, could you please e-mail me with Vixtrin's current HP?  If not feasible (and I can easily imagine at least several reasons why you'd prefer to keep that information close at hand), then I understand and I'm content to wait to see what happens.  Unless or until Vixtrin reaches consciousness, this'll be my last post here for a while but please don't assume that my lack of posting indicates disinterest.


----------



## Amal Shukup (May 25, 2006)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> After the second connects, the brave woman collapses to the ground, and blood begins to flow onto the floor.




"Oh no!" Sprout shouts, looking at Vixtrin's collapsed form in horror.

Collecting his wits, he steps (limps!) 5' to the South West, pulls out his sling and engages this new threat... From a distance...

(Ranged Attack +2 , 1d4+2)


----------



## TiCaudata (May 25, 2006)

Fintan continues his song knowing that it is no help to Vixtrin for the time being.  He takes aim at the aberration again with his bow, and then takes a 5 foot step south.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 26, 2006)

Byron, out of any real offensive magic, grabs his crossbow and fires at the abberation.  His aim is true, and he strikes one of the creature's legs.  He takes a step away as he reloads his crossbow.

Fintan, still singing with gusto, fires again at the thing.  This time his arrow connects.  He steps to the south.

Sprout, in bad health, limps a bit away and flings a sling bullet at the aberration.  His shot connects, and more blood flows from the thing.

Lartis looks with concern at Vixtrin, and then at the creature still standing next to her.  "First things first," the dwarf says relatively calmly.  He moves to stand directly over Vixtrin and swings his pick.  Like his companions before him, Lartis also strikes true.  The creature is in bad shape, from what little you can tell.

The aberration staggers a step, putting Lartis between itself and the other companions.  Just as it did to Vixtrin, the creature lashes out with two claws.  However, its wounds seem to have the better of it.  Both strikes utterly fail to connect.

[size=-2]Aberration: 21 (17 damage; already acted this round)
Swarm: 20 (dispersed)
Byron: 13
Fintan: 10
Vixtrin: 8 (unconscious 1 round)
Sprout: 7 (4 damage)
Lartis: 7[/size]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 26, 2006)

Fintan continues to fire at the aberration while singing.


----------



## Amal Shukup (May 26, 2006)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> The aberration staggers a step, putting Lartis between itself and the other companions.  Just as it did to Vixtrin, the creature lashes out with two claws.  However, its wounds seem to have the better of it.  Both strikes utterly fail to connect.




Assuming the aberation still poses a threat when he gets a chance to act, Sprout will move along the North West Wall to get a clear shot (so that Lartis no longer offers the creature any cover) and fires another bullet at it.

(Ranged Attack +2 , 1d4+2)


----------



## Dichotomy (May 26, 2006)

Byron takes a step to the side to get a clearer shot.  Alas, his shot is off the mark.  "Blast!" the wizard exclaims as he reloads the crossbow.

Still singing, Fintan moves to get a clear shot, however, he completely misfires as he nervously fails to properly knock his arrow.

Sprout limps along the wall and flings another sling bullet.  Unfortunately, he slightly overcompensates for fear of striking Lartis and barely misses the abberation.

Standing resolute over Vixtrin, Lartis roars as he brings down his pick again on the creature.  The dwarf plants his pick right in the middle of the large eye.  The abberation falls to the ground.

[size=-2]OOC: Combat over.  Whew![/size]

Lartis drops his pick and kneels to the ground at Vixtrin's side.  The cleric places a hand on her neck.  "By Moradin, she still lives.  All-Father," he mutters.  The blood stops flowing from Vixtrin's wounds.  [size=-2]OOC: Vixtrin is at -4.[/size]

"I can't do enough now to help her more," Lartis says with a disappointed tone.  In an uncharacteristic display of rage, the dwarf kicks the abberation away from Vixtrin and proceeds to slam his pick into its unconscious form.

Byron leans into Fintan's ear.  "Something struck a nerve there."


----------



## Amal Shukup (May 27, 2006)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "I can't do enough now to help her more," Lartis says with a disappointed tone.  In an uncharacteristic display of rage, the dwarf kicks the abberation away from Vixtrin and proceeds to slam his pick into its unconscious form.




Well, I'm a bit worse for wear myself... Perhaps it would be best to withdraw for the day and tend to our injuries. Any thoughts as to the best place to hole up? We could camp out near the entrance, or perhaps we could occupy that old Mine Office...


----------



## Dichotomy (May 30, 2006)

Byron taps his chin thoughtfully.  "The mine office may actually be a good idea.  It has been abandoned for sometime, if I recall correctly.  It might also, ummm, let us avoid running into people that might take too much interest."  The mage gives Fintan a knowing look.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 30, 2006)

Fintan gives a look of mock innocence.  "I hardly know what you could possible mean.  Besides if we really wanted to avoid notice the wolf den is definitely closer and probably easier to defend than trudging back to the mining office. Especially since I don't belive we should move her more than absolutely necessary."


----------



## Dichotomy (May 30, 2006)

"Well, lad," Lartis chimes in.  He has a very somber look to his face.  "Our dear friend is stable enough to move for now.  By the All-Father's will, I've managed to succeed at that.  The wolf den would probably be easier to defend, should that be needed.  But would there even be _need_ for such defense if we go back to the mine office?"

The dwarf looks at the wounded Sprout at shakes his head.  "If something like that," Lartis points to the aberration still riddled with holes from his pick, "comes to call in the wolf den, I doubt that it would matter much how defensible it is.  I can't revive Vixtrin until the morning, nor do anything for Sprout.  Byron, you didn't stop casting magic because you thought your weapon would do better, I'm sure.  And while your voice do be fair, Fintan, I doubt it would turn the tide when the rest of us have little left."

Lartis seems to have more on his mind.  But he says nothing further as he looks at the group.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 31, 2006)

Fintan moves to say something, but decides against it after studying Lartis for a second.

"Office it is then."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 1, 2006)

"Alright then.  I suppose we should take our torches with us.  Whatever they might do in this room, they aren't going to do it when they burn out," Byron states rather flatly.  Unless someone objects, he proceeds to gather them up.

After assembling the torches and shifting around some gear, the party distributes the weight of supplies and the unconscious Vixtrin.  Even with his weak leg, Lartis still has the stoutness of his kindred, and he stubbornly demands that he carry the brunt of the weight.

The party passes without event out of the cairn and its errie whispers.  Though weighed down, it still only takes about 20 minutes to get back to the mine office.  A couple of crows feast on the bodies of the dire rats inside, but otherwise it seems the same as you left it.

Lartis unrolls a bedroll and with some help places Vixtrin upon it.  "You lads turn your backs and talk about something.  I'll be needing to take off her armor, and she'd not like you watching, I'd wager."  The dwarf thinks for a moment.  "Better yet, this place must have a well of some kind.  Probably out back.  You three should go find it.  Make sure the water is clean, and bring some back.  And I'm SURE it'll take the brains of all three of you to find it.  Lartis' severe tone preemptively cuts off the question likely in the mind of at least one of the three young men.

Since Lartis is obviously not doing anything until the others leave, there is little choice but to abide by his request.

Sure enough, the three men find a well right in the backyard of the building.  While some of the stones are missing, a bucket and worn rope are still there.  The water doesn't have the best taste, but it's clean.

"Well, I imagine we found that entirely too fast," Byron muses.  "Lartis probably doesn't want us back quite so soon."  The mage quickly washes his hands and face in the water, and he offers the bucket to the others before lowering it back down to get some fresh for Vixtrin.  "By your reckoning, what ought we to do now?"  Byron looks askance at the other two.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 3, 2006)

Fintan washes his face and hands quickly, and then proceeds to find a comfortable place to sit and idly play his lute.  "Near as I can tell we need to get all of those lanterns lit.  There is the slight issue of the lack of red lantern however.  I don't suppose you have a way to make a ball of red light do you?" He directs the last question towards Byron.  "I suppose we always could just send someone healthy into Diamond Lake to get a red lantern tonight, couldn't cost that much and I could always use a gig on the side..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 3, 2006)

"After we get the light situated, I'd think it would be smart to check out whether any of the other alcoves have a way to get down, perferrably without a floor collapse."


----------



## Amal Shukup (Jun 3, 2006)

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> "After we get the light situated, I'd think it would be smart to check out whether any of the other alcoves have a way to get down, perferrably without a floor collapse."





"I didn't find one, but I'm thinking that there might be a way <i>up</i> too..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 3, 2006)

"I agree with that, but I wonder if the quickest way up is to find a way down?  Granted I would prefer a less abrupt way than the skeleton found..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 3, 2006)

Byron nods in response to Fintan's query.  "I could make a red light, though I don't know if that will have the desired effect.  Of course, we don't actually KNOW what effect is supposed to happen, if any.  In any case, there will certainly need to be more investigation done."

Byron dumps whatever is left of the water the three used onto the ground and pulls up a fresh bucket to bring inside.  "Probably long enough, I'd say."  Almost as an afterthought, the mage says, "You know, I'm still worried a bit about our map.  Someone might put two and two together.  We have this map that was stolen from the garrison, and now the five of us just happen to not be doing whatever we normally do.  Perhaps I am being overly cautious..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 3, 2006)

"Who's not doing what's normal?  I wander off for a day or two regularly.  But I suppose we are not really that far from town, we could put in appearences from time to time.  I'd hate to overwork our cleric though."


----------



## Amal Shukup (Jun 3, 2006)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Byron: "You know, I'm still worried a bit about our map.  Someone might put two and two together.  We have this map that was stolen from the garrison, and now the five of us just happen to not be doing whatever we normally do.  Perhaps I am being overly cautious..."




"It looks like Vixtrin could take a while getting back to full health. Perhap some of us could use that time to pop into town and investigate whether there's anything untoward going on. Fore-warned being fore-armed and all that. Oh, and we could pick up a red lantern while we're at it."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 4, 2006)

Fintan gives Sprout an appraising look.  "How's the leg holding up?  I'm all for a quick jaunt, but I would prefer not to give anyone any ideas that anything is wrong.  Maybe our doting dwarven decon might have a decent determination about what our next direction should be."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 5, 2006)

"Shall we then?"

Fintan walks back into the office whistling loudly as he approaches.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 5, 2006)

As the trio of young men reenter the abandoned mine office, they see that Lartis has taken decent care of the situation.  The unconscious Vixtrin is nested atop the cleric's bedroll, her armor has been removed, and her wounds ready to be cleaned.

"Thanks, lads," the dwarf curtly says.  He takes the bucket and quickly cleans Vixtrin's wounds.  He then applies bandages, though they only seem necessary to prevent the wounds from reopening, as his orison stopped the flow of blood.

Lartis stands up, turns to the trio, and clears his throat.  "Listen, boys.  Vixtrin is a dear girl, and I don't want to take any chances.  I know a young man, name o' Nollan.  He could patch her up right quick.  I'm sure as you could trust him not to, ummm, tell anyone anything.  He's _former_ garrison."  For a moment the dwarf remains silent, but it is plain to the three young men that he has more on his mind.

"I mean to go tell Nollan myself.  I don't think this work is good for me."  Lartis lowers his head and the tone of his voice drops.  "You saw what I did to that thing.  That's not who I am, and not who I'm wanting to be.  And I'm too old for traipsing 'round like this.  If I can be of help to you, please let me know.  But I don't think I can stay with you."  The dwarf seems resigned on his course of action, and the arguments the three men make fail to persuade him.  "Blessings of the All-Father will be with you, as long as I breathe to speak them.  I'll send Nollan straight away."

With that, Lartis takes his personal belongings (leaving behind the lantern, oil, and other such findings from earlier) and leaves the mine office.

Byron looks at the other two men.  "That changes things a bit.  What ought we do now?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 7, 2006)

"Well I suppose we ought to wait for this fresh fryer and make sure he is capable of meeting with our current needs for discretion.  Then we can plan for getting a red light, but we ought to plan what our next step in the cairn will be.  As well as we can without our dastardly dear damaging damsel that is.

"Personally I think we should either spin the sarcophagus to the other stops, or find out if the topless tunnel tends to turn out topside."


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 7, 2006)

Following the clear noises of clanging shield and morningstar that have preceded him for some time, Nollan approaches the mine office.

"Hello?  Vixtrin?  Are you in here?  Lartis sent me to help..."

After opening the door to the office, Nollan quickly peeks in.  Seeing that Vixtrin is indeed present, but unconscious, Nollan strides quickly toward her.  Speaking before he reaches her, he reaches for the wooden disc hanging from his neck.

"Don't worry fellows, we'll have her up, walking, and swinging her chain again in no time...  Great Horizon Dweller, place this fine woman back on her feet where she belongs."

Crouching beside her, Nollan lays his hand on Vixtrin's shoulder briefly.

"That should have you up and around again.  I'd have been here more quickly, but I had to check the door before coming in...", Nollan speaks smirkingly to Vixtrin as she stirs.

"I apologize also for the lack of introduction, fellow travelers.  Lartis seemed rather flustered, so I thought I'd better get his bidding done as soon as I got here.  I am Nollan Fisher, though I'm sure you already knew that.  So, to whom do I owe the pleasure of this grand excuse for a walk?"

With a final glance at Vixtrin to ensure that she has indeed awoke, Nollan stands again and turns his smile on the others.

Cast CLW spontaneously expending Shield of Faith


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 7, 2006)

With a scowl at Nollan, Vixtrin abruptly bat his hand away from her shoulder and then sits bolt upright.  Seeing that her hair is a dissheveled mess, her clothing is in disarray, and her armor is not on her person, Vixtrin throws her arms about her chest to cover herself and hastily gets to her feet.  Finding her legs unsteady after so long laying down, however, Vixtrin lets go of her chest to steady herself against the wall of the mine office.  Compromised between a desperate need for chastity and the inability to hold herself erect without being propped against the wall, Vixtrin at the last leans a shoulder against the mine office so that both arms can act as cover for her bosom.  Casting narrowed eyes about the room, and in particular taking in the smiling Nollan along with the other three men, Vixtrin lets loose with a foul stream of cursing in a hoarse but loud voice.  "You filthy boddynockers!  Where are my overgarments?!  Standing around, leering at my flesh like miners lusting after a common whore!  Like mongrels to the rubbish heap!"  Vixtrin's throat rises to a screech.  "And *YOU*," Vixtrin rounds on Nollan.  "What are YOU doing here, you bloody rotten philandering son of nothing good on this green earth?!  Think to take advantage of a woman while she's asleep, do you?  I'll flay you alive..."   Vixtrin reaches a stray hand to her waist, clearing reaching for a weapon that isn't there.  Surprised and caught off guard by the lack of her beloved chain, Vixtrin instead clenches her fist and points to the door with her other hand.  "GET OUT!  ALL OF YOU!  OUT!"


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 8, 2006)

"Like I said, no time at all...  I think I'll take a look around outside."

Nollan backs away, still smiling, but quite obviously a bit afraid of the woman's ire.

If the others have the good sense to leave at the same time:

"I can't believe it, but I think I'd actually feel safer if she did have her chain", Nollan mutters as he leaves.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 8, 2006)

Fintan scowls in Vixtrin's direction.  "Well I suppose we could have just left you on the floor bleeding your guts out!  Instead our cleric used the last of his energy to get you here and then travelled into town to get someone who could do more good." He points at Nollan during the last part.

"Up to the point where you started jumping around half clothed, we all had the decency to not observe your current state!  Now you go and BLAME us for trying to take advantage of you?  Maybe you should keep your wits about you and stop thinking that every man you see is trying to get into your knickers and thank Cleric Fisher here for saving your fool headstong life!"

With that Fintan storms out of the door, slamming it behind him regardless of whether someone is trying to follow him out or not.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 8, 2006)

Outside with Fintan, Nollan, taking care not to be overheard by the indisposed Vixtrin, remarks, "I'm not sure if that's the tack I'd have taken with this particular woman, but I'm sure you know her better than I do.  In any case, I do agree with you.  Lartis did give a lot of himself to bring her back.  He seemed in an awful state when he came to see me.  Can you fill me in on what's happened to all of you?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 8, 2006)

Having not made it outside before Fintan's outburst, Byron hurriedly opens the door to follow the others out.  "I daresay that she might have used Lartis' bedroll to cover herself rather than get so irate."

After Nollan's query, Byron looks at the others.  "Umm, do any of you know Nollan here?  Lartis said you were former garrison.  Do you still have any ties with them?"  The mage's voice sounds nervous, and all but Nollan probably know the reason.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 8, 2006)

Once the others are out of the room and the door is closed, Vixtrin immediately retrieves her armor and gear.  With shaking hands and an angry red face, Vixtrin sorts through all her belongings to make certain that everything is in order and that nothing is missing or has been dropped by the wayside.  Her face pales when her arm and hands inadvertantly brush against the ragged and scarred site of her life-draining wounds.  Hastily jerking her hand from the scar in revolt, Vixtrin begins to search herself for other signs of disfigurement.  _Thanks be to Brother Lartis for his handiwork.  I'd be dinner in a wolf belly, what little there might have been left of me, had it not been for his faith._  After deftly weaving her long black hair into a braid, straightening her clothing, re-donning her armor and pack, and re-coiling her length of spiked chain neatly at her belt, Vixtrin heaves a heavy sigh.  Feeling at the last more secure, if still a bit dirty, Vixtrin pauses a moment to consider her surroundings and how she got there.  _Blast it--they carried me._  Landing an irritated kick at the wall of the office shanty, Vixtrin clenches and unclenches her fists in anger several times before giving in to calm.  _Nothing for it, then..._ 

Her head held high, Vixtrin waits another half a moment to marshal her wits then opens the door to find the others.  Purposefully ignoring Fintan and instead directing a prideful gaze at Sprout, Vixtrin coughs and says, "You saved me by carrying me here.  Others would have left me to rot for the wolves and rats."   Clearly uncomfortable, the lass continues.  "My thanks.  But where is Lartis?  And what of that..._thing_?"   By the carefulness of her words and a fleeting glance in Fintan and Byron's direction, Vixtrin betrays herself and reveals that she intends thanks all around.

For the humor of it...Diplomacy -1.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 8, 2006)

"Many thanks to you good cleric.  I'm sure Lartis gave a brief summary of who we are but proper introductions are surely in order.  The bookish looking fellow here is Byron {OOC: crap what was Byron's last name}a mine clerk for Smenk.  The young looking lad with a propensity of finding things is Spaul Steepleton of the streets at large, he may need a touch of your attention as well.  The lady is Vixtrin Knef local blacksmith and quite handy with that chain.  And I am Fintan Tilgast, heir to the Tilgast Empire and general man about town.

"We have it on good authority that this mine shack has been overlooked in the years pass and the Tilgast family has decided to look into the potential re-opening of the mine.  I was sent to represent the family, Lartis knows a thing or two about mines, Spaul here is an expert at finding weak areas in floors and ceilings, Vixtrin was brought about in case we ran into some 'local' denizens, and Byron" Fintan hesistates a moment "...well I'm sure we can trust you to be discrete about a little 'headhunting' operation between the Tilgasts and Smenks finest clerk?

"Unfortunately more creatures had moved in than we expected, two dog sized rats are stacked up right over there in fact, and we were overwhelmed in the mine itself about the time we found a wolf den.

"Now I'm sure this is more information than you wanted to know already!  So why don't you tell us a little about yourself.  Lartis did mention that you were a former Garrison man?"

Dichotomy
[sblock]
There's the story, little truth, little ficiton, I'm going to use my bluff, which I believe is +7 (4 ranks +3 Cha), I need to get a PHB to fix up my numbers on my character sheet still.
[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 8, 2006)

Byron, sir, I assure you that I hold no loyalties to the garrison or its occupants.  I did work there for a time as a scout, but the place held no future for me and I have left it behind completely.  In fact, I've left most of Diamond Lake behind and was hoping for something just as this to break the tedium of days."

Nollan visibly stands taller at the thought of this, and begins pacing a little, taking in the surroundings, and breathing deeply of the country air.

"I don't suppose it's really any of my business what Smenk's clerk wants to do in his free time... and anyone can see that this office is abandoned.  In all it seems like an exciting opportunity for your family to reopen the place, Fintan.

As for me, I am a ... wanderer I suppose.  A servant of Fharlanghn, in fact, which makes my wandering very official.  I'm glad to see that it can be of some use to you, as well.  I don't believe I've met any of you besides Vixtrin - and we only happened to serve at the garrison at the same time.  Lartis did mention that you might need more help than patching up the lady, though.  I suppose that I could help out Spaul if he desires it?  What would really make my day, though, is if there's any more exploring to do, after Vixtin gets..."

Nollan is interupted as Vixtrin exits the office, and he patiently allows her to finish her heartfelt thanks.

If Sprout does decide he'd like some healing, Nollan will gauge whether CLW or just a couple CMW are needed and cast them as necessary.


----------



## Amal Shukup (Jun 8, 2006)

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> "...The young looking lad with a propensity of finding things is Spaul Steepleton of the streets at large, he may need a touch of your attention as well.




At this, Spaul will sketch a little bow, although still a bit flustered by Vixtrin's outburst and vaguely uncomfortable with losing Lartis, whom he'd started to quite like...)

After other introductions and whatnot have transpired, Sprout will pull himself together, give the newcomer a lopsided smile and accept his offer of healing:

"I did get nibbled on a bit, sir Cleric... I'd be the better with a little healing, if you have it to spare. A night's rest and clean living should take care of the rest."


[SIZE=-2](OOC: Sprout is down to 2 out of 6 HP)[/SIZE]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 8, 2006)

"Certainly, Spaul", Nollan replies, and turning to Vixtrin continues, "In fact, if it's alright with you my lady, I'd like to get both of you patched up as much as I can.  If the mine is as full of beasts as you've said, I can't have you going back in looking like you just took a ride through a mill."

If he is allowed, Nollan goes about casting a few more cure spells, nonchalantly muttering a small prayer to call on his god each time.  

He then returns to his business of enjoying being about actually _doing_ something, and looking expectantly at Fintan, who he's taken to be the impromptu leader of the group, awaiting any more information or an invitation to aid in some other manner.

Cast CLW again on Vixtrin and 3 CMW on Sprout, leaving one Orison in reserve.

If, alternatively, Vixtrin does not wish to be healed any more, he'll simply let her have her way without comment.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 8, 2006)

Vixtrin colors and grits her teeth in chagrin of needing anything but nonetheless stands stock still with rigid inflexibility while Nollan lays hands on her and offers the healing grace of Fharlanghn.  When Nollan is done with his prayers, Vixtrin shuffles away to the side and wordlessly stretches her limbs, testing each one for worth and surety.  

Finding a break in the conversation of the others, Vixtrin voicibly inputs from off to the side, "Where is Brother Lartis?  Coming back with supplies from town, is he?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 9, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Finding a break in the conversation of the others, Vixtrin voicibly inputs from off to the side, "Where is Brother Lartis?  Coming back with supplies from town, is he?"




Fintan shuffles his feet a little while taking his lute out and tuning it.  "Ah yes, Brother Lartis...won't...be coming back.  He has decided that life on the road doesn't suit him as he thought it might.  He...exacted quite the revenge on the...creature that hurt you.  He will be available in town if we need him for extra patching, or...advice on the...mine."

Fintan slowly stops talking, knowing that Lartis was his only real connection to Vixtrin.  He lowers his head and starts to pluck out pieces of the tune he was singing when Vixtrin fell.

After a few minutes of composition Lartis looks up at Nollan "I don't suppose you have a red lantern with you?  No?  Ah well, we'll manage.  I feel as though we might be able to trust you a touch more.  Are you familiar with the legend of the Whispering Cairn?  No?  You must not be a local then.  The Whispering Cairn was a place for local children to test their mettle, by staying overnight alone in the cairn.  Mostly this happened without incident, until 6 years ago when a girl never returned, and the cairn was mostly abandoned.  Recently however we happened upon a map that led to this cairn which we took to have a deeper meaning.  So we decided to explore this cairn in hopes of finding something as yet unplundered that might manifest into a meal ticket to some magnificient migration from the mouth of the melancholic flow of soul sapping mire that makes up Diamond Lake.

"Are you in?  The garrison is likely unhappy that we happened upon this map, although we are hardly of the caliber of cold hearted cat burglers capable of such a crime as confiscating  capital from such a combative crowd.  If you fear the garrison's wrath we would understand, but wholeheartedly appreciate you not approaching them about such property." 

Fintan looks up at Nollan expectantly, all the while idly strumming away at his lute.


OOC:  If anyone wishes to persue some portion of discussion in between any of these topics feel free.  It will be a good conversation fill for the pauses I feel are needed in the monolog, Fintan will strum away through it all.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 9, 2006)

"Brother Lartis is doing well enough, Vixtrin.  I really believe he just needed to take a break from all of this excitement, so there's nothing to be worried about.  I hope that I can provide you some of the aid that he has in the past."

Still pacing, Nollan turns to Fintans strumming.

"I suppose that answers your question then.  If the rest of these folks will have me, I'd like nothing more than the chance to explore some uncharted territory.  If it has the added benefit of solving a mystery... or providing wealth and opportunity, all the better."  Waving his hand dismisively, Nollan continues "The garrison can go leep in the lake if they decide to care about a little map that noone was using.  They don't seem too interested when normal townsfolk have problems, so I don't know why I should be interested if they can't hang on to their scrap paper."

Stopping his pacing and finally finding a place to sit, Nollan is obviously ready to get down to the business of taking on the mine.

"Can you fill me in on exactly what you've seen down there?  Has there been any sign of the missing girl... well I suppose there wouldn't be what with a den of wolves and all.  But what have you found?"

OOC: There's no need to repeat what's happened if you don't want to, as I can read it above.  Of course, feel free to provide embellishments and commentary.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 9, 2006)

Silent for a long time with a hard frown knotted between her eyebrows and her arms crossed irritatedly about her chest, Vixtrin at the last relays what, to her mind, are the important features of the cairn.  "Wolves.  Signs of rats.  A hoard of beetles.  And a..._thing_...that seemed to nearly rent me in two."   Angry again, Vixtrin continues.  "The whole fetid place reeks and is in sore need of cleaning out, girl or no girl."   From the set of her stance, it is obvious that Vixtrin has no desire to go anywhere else but directly back to the cairn.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 10, 2006)

Byron looks at the group.  He seems a bit apprehensive, but there is little good extra caution would do now that Nollan already knows so much.  "There are also some interesting things about the place.  An interesting apparatus, and that whole thing with the lanterns..."

The mage looks at Vixtrin and tentatively continues.  "I know that it would be good to go back at it, but that might not be prudent.  I've pretty well exhausted my repetoire of spells for this day."  Obviously eager to spread the blame to things other than only himself, he adds, "Oh, and we wanted to see about some things in town, perhaps.  And Nollan here has used up some of his magic, too.  Perhaps he also used more earlier in the day..."  He gives Nollan a hopeful look.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 10, 2006)

"Well, now that you mention it, Byron, I am a bit spent myself.  I _suppose_ that we could take a bit of time and make ready.  Perhaps you could fill me in on the rest of the details concerning things and apperati...  We could of course also outfit ourselves with whatever you may have found necessary up until this point."


----------



## Amal Shukup (Jun 10, 2006)

Sprout does some tentative stretching, noting with pleasure that his injuries are more or less healed. Smiling, he nods his thanks towards the newcomer.



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "Oh, and we wanted to see about some things in town, perhaps.




"There was some discussion of hitting the town to see if there was any untoward interest in our  absences...  Maybe pick up a red lantern too."


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 10, 2006)

Nollan tentatively speaks up, not wanting to seem as though he's giving orders, "Why don't I hold down the fort here, with anyone who'd like to keep me company, and... Spaul and Fintan, you'd seem to be the ones that could get things done in town with the least amount of fuss."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 12, 2006)

"That sounds like a splended idea, I could hit the town some, buy a few random things, like a red lantern for instance, perform a show, hopefully not get mugged, and make it back in time for tomorrow.  Whoever wants to come with is welcome, but I believe that Sprout here is the best bet since he is capable of not being seen if he doesn't want to be and it wouldn't be ridiculous for me to have someone with for the shopping. 

"Nowthen, other than a red lantern, what do we need?"



(OOC: do we want to do an excursion on the side or just say that we went to town?  I'm assuming that unless we have a random (or even "random") encounter of some sort the side trip won't take long.  Does Dichotomy have a plan for side ventures like PM's or group emails or sblocks?)


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 14, 2006)

to Dichotomy:

[sblock]
Fintan heads into town with the primary purpose of pricing out lanterns.  Ideally he would like to get one that remotely resembles the lanterns already in the cairn.  He will make a show of going to each shop that might be remotely possible, and then going back to whichever one gives him the best price.  Ideally Sprout would come along and act as a paid errand boy for the first part, and then I would leave the lamp with him "to take back" while I went and tried to convince a tavern owner to let me perform for the evening.  Then I would head back out to the mine office if I think it's safe, otherwise I'd go to the estate and head out at first light.
[/sblock]

To Amal:

[sblock]
My plan is to have you more or less appear as an hired courier for whatever I decide to buy.  If you have better things to do that will take however long we have left, let me know.
[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 14, 2006)

As some folks begin to the trip to town, Nollan takes the opportunity to have a look around the mine office.  He stears clear of the dead rats as they begin to gather flies, and slowly pocks around to see if there is anything of interest.

Quickly satisfied that the place is as it was described to him, Nollan approaches Vixtrin.

"I hope you don't mind my healing you without your permission earlier - but it seemed that you were not in a position to give it.  I also just wanted to say that though we've not actually met before, I have heard _of_ you, and I believe that the treatment given to you at the garrison - in response to what was just a little prank - was completely uncalled for.  I hope that you've found better luck since then...  I know that my life has certainly taken a turn for the better since leaving that drudgery behind."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 15, 2006)

Vixtrin's eyes flash with anger at Nollan, but when the priest mentions ill treatment at the hands of the garrison, Vixtrin snorts.  "Cap'n Trask got his own.  I've no regrets for my behaviour, and none for my just deserts, either.  The work at Osgood's suits me well enough."   Vixtrin frowns at Nollan and the fleeting friendliness dies in her eyes.  "But _you_.  Changed, have you?  Last I knew, you liked your wenches and your wine well enough, you did."   Vixtrin crosses her arms about her chest and bores holes into Nollan with her blue eyes.


----------



## Amal Shukup (Jun 15, 2006)

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> to Dichotomy:To Amal:
> 
> [sblock]
> My plan is to have you more or less appear as an hired courier for whatever I decide to buy.  If you have better things to do that will take however long we have left, let me know.
> [/sblock]




[sblock]
I'm pretty easy... I can keep my eyes and ears open while appearing inconspicious...
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 15, 2006)

To Amal Shukup:
[sblock]
Well read the post to Dichotomy for my general plan then.
[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 15, 2006)

Nollan chuckles at Vixtrin's sudden change in moods and takes a tone of mock innocence, "Now now, where did you ever hear anything like that?  I am nothing but a paragon of descency and virtue."

Turning away from the warrior's penetrating gaze, and continuing, though now in all seriousness, "I do not mean to make lite of it, because I have pieced together a few less pleasant tidbits from your past, and if I could do anything to change the fortune that's befallen you I would." Nollan turns back to Vixtrin and steadily meets her eyes, "I do in fact very much enjoy the company of a pleasant woman, and a drink from a bottle.  I wouldn't trust any man that didn't.  However, I treat women with utmost respect, and those that have not chosen a life of ... service, I have ventured to help find a life that they do want.  As for change, I don't think I've done that so much as I've finally found something that feels right."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 15, 2006)

Vixtrin falls silent and for a long while merely seats herself on the floor of the office shanty.  Examining each barb and link of her spiked chain and oiling the length of the weapon for the better part of an hour, Vixtrin clearly begins to wrest with something.  The woman looks up from time to time at Nollan and frowns, then resumes testing her chain for surety.  Looking up for the fourth time, Vixtrin purses her lips in frustration then breaks the silence by irritatedly blurting out, "Well, what of Brother Lartis?  Was he injured when you saw him?"  Vixtrin rises from the floor and angrily re-coils her chain.  "This waiting is interminable!  I should have gone to see him with mine own two eyes."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 16, 2006)

After Sprout and Fintan left Byron sat quietly reading over his spellbook.  Or, at least he did until Vixtrin and Nollan began talking.  He began to be quite obvious in his ignoring them.  After a while, he silently started cleaning up a bit, as he dragged the rats outside and then found something to do outside.

The mage came back inside in time to hear Vixtrin's comment about Lartis.  "Oh, no he wasn't hurt.  But you were, and he did have any divine magic remaining.  He didn't seem to want to talk much about it, but I think he just didn't want to be involved in exploring the cairn anymore.  He, ummm, reacted in a manner I wasn't expecting when you were injured..."  Byron's voice trails off.
[sblock=TiCaudata & Amal Shukup]Of the places in town, there are only a couple where either of you would think it remotely possible that you'd find a lantern like the others.  Given that it would be more than a simple common lantern, Tidwoad's might be a good bet.  The other spot to look would be the general store run by Taggin.  Other than those two places, only by divine providence would you ever expect to find such a thing anywhere else in town.  [size=-2]OOC: I'll assume you'd check both places out.[/size]

When you go to Tidwoad's, Fintan is more than saavy enough to know to keep his tongue guarded.  The Tilgast youth knows that the cantankerous gnome Tidwoad is kept on a leash by Smenk and Ghaum Gansworth.  But Fintan is also able to play the role of whimsical youth easily enough to make his query for a red lantern seem nothing more than idle fancy (or, at least, he thinks so).  Alas, such a thing isn't to be found at the gnome's shop among his gems and fancy things.

Things are generally more comfortable at the General Store.  Taggin never asks questions, as he has no desire to get into anyone's affairs.  It would be bad for business.  When you describe what you need, he says, *"Well, son, that sounds like a special order.  I certainly have nothing like it here.  And based on both the materials and the craftsmanship you describe, it would take a decent sum to procure such an item.  I could order it from the Free City.  If they happen to have something like it on hand, I'd have it within a week.  If not, probably two weeks, unless you'd pay more for a hurried order."*[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 17, 2006)

When Vixtrin starts in about Lartis Nollan starts from the lazy afternoon slumber into which he'd fallen.  Realizing that he is still safe among the adventurers, and has not fallen prey to some overly large rat (on his mind because of the smell), he settles into a more comfortable position propped against the wall.

"What Byron says is completely correct.  I wouldn't worry about that one at all, though I can certainly understand why you'd miss him."  Stifling a yawn, Nollan continues, "You work for Osgood, now though, Vixtrin?  I can see that being a very rewarding profession.  I, in fact, have of late not found the funds to repair my armor.  It's been suffering from a particularly nasty encounter it had with a guard's sword.  Not as much as his face is suffering from encountering my shield after he threatened a street urchin, but still, it could use some attention.  Would you be willing to take a look?  I don't know how much can be done for it without tools, but it could do something to relieve your restlessness."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 17, 2006)

Vixtrin's face turns mottle red with white splotches on her cheeks, all of which contrasts with the blue spark in her eyes.  The lass shoves off the wall.  "'Miss' is too strong a word.  More that I wouldn't want to be indebted to Lartis any more than I already am."   Crossing the room to stand in front of Nollan and drawing herself up to her full height, Vixtrin eyes Nollan's armor from a five feet away.  "I'm no armorer.  I wouldn't be here, rotting from boredom in this office with you lot, if I had blacksmithing skills worth a fig and a proper wage to Osgood.  I know my way around a weapon better.  Still, you're right.  You're missing a scale or two here or there in your codpiece."

Vixtrin turns away from Nollan and begins to pace the rooms of the office, using her time to do a more thorough search.

Search 22.  Taking 20, with +2 Int modifier.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 17, 2006)

"I see, 'Miss', I must have blown them out during my last bit of revelry!", Nollan expounds as he jumps up and heads for the door.  "You had better learn how to except help without feeling indebted, or you're never going to make it in this kind of life.  You'll find that you're constantly in need of aid, healing, advice, or good old fashioned comfort - and if you're not ready to accept it, then you'll be left without to die alone... or worse, to live."

Nollan storms out of the mine office and slams the door behind him.  Outside, he quickly settles down and walks out of earshot and begins to whistle a tune, quite pleased with his speech.


----------



## Amal Shukup (Jun 18, 2006)

[sblock=Dichotomy][SIZE=-2]OOC: I'm kinda surprised the item in question isn't hanging from dozens of seedy doorways - given the generally seedy and questionable moral character of Diamond Lake... 

Or, failing that, get a glassmaker to cut some red glass (glass + selenium + cadmium sulfide or a tiny amount of gold particles) into pieces that would fit an extant lantern... But I'm not too hung up on it  [/SIZE]

During and after the shopping, Sprout will be attempting to find out if there is any new 'word on the street' about any of the Party members, the 'found' map, or the cairn

(Gather Information = +1, Know Local = +4)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 20, 2006)

To Amal and Dichotomy:
[sblock]Unsuccessful in his attempts to find a lantern, Fintan looks at Sprout and shrugs. "Well we might as well keep the day from being a total waste, let's go find a pub to play in.  We can always hope that the wizard's magic can get us a red light."

Fintan proceeds to head to his usual haunts (excluding the place full of garrison folks) to see if anyone wants to hire him for the evening.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 13, 2006)

[sblock=@ Amal & TiCaudata][size=-2]OOC: The reason for the difficulty in finding a lantern is based upon my assumption that you'd want something fairly similar to the other lanterns.  While neither of you are experts, it is easy to tell that the lanterns are not standard fair, by any means.  From Taggin's appraisal based upon the description you, presumably, gave him, it is quite rare.  If you simply want a common lantern with red panes, Taggin can get that locally for you in a day or two.  Let me know what you guys want.[/size]

As Sprout and Fintan make the best of their night, they, alas, don't do the greatest job of it.  For better or for worse, Sprout doesn't pick up any pertinent information about the recent events, except that he hears that some she-elf has been besting everyone at The Feral Dog in the bar's contentious dagger tossing contest.

Fintan fairs, unexpectedly, even worse.  Perhaps there is something wrong with the weather.  Regardless, the bard is simply unable to keep his lute in tune.  By the time he resorts to a cappella singing, the crowds have simply lost interest.  He is able to scrap enough to pay for a couple drinks for the night, but no real profit is to be made.[/sblock][sblock=@michael_noah]Shortly after Nollan has made his dramatic exit, he hears muffled voices from inside the abandoned mine office.  Soon it is apparent that the higher pitched of the two voices is growing quite loud.  The door flies open, and Byron quickly skips out and slams it behind him.  Immediately afterward something crashes into the other side of the door.

Byron turns to Nollan with an ashen face.  "Bit touchy, I guess," he says meekly.  A moment later, the corner of his mouth turns up and the mage releases a short guffaw.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 13, 2006)

[sblock=@ Amal & Dichotomy]

At the end of the night, Fintan has given up on the lute and starts walking back towards the camp office with it strung over his shoulder.

"Well, you lose some and you win some I guess...  I don't have much of an urge sitting around on my duff in that mine office for any longer than I have to.  Let's just hope that the mage's red light will be sufficient and explore the sarcophagus room some more." 

[/sblock]


----------



## Amal Shukup (Jul 14, 2006)

[sblock=Dichotomy & TiCaudata]



			
				TiCaudata said:
			
		

> At the end of the night, Fintan has given up on the lute and starts walking back towards the camp office with it strung over his shoulder.




Sprout will head back with Fintan... 

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 14, 2006)

[sblock=@ michael_noah]After Byron has retreated to the outdoors with you, he politely talks to you for a bit about whatever you may wish to discuss.  During conversation, he suddenly starts.  "Drat!  I have to go back, too.  There is some daily paperwork I didn't get finished.  If it isn't done before the morning, my absence will definitely be noticed.  I'll try to catch up with the others in town.  Maybe warn them of that one."  With another chuckle, the mage points toward the office.  He quickly gathers his things, and heads into town.[/sblock][sblock=@ Amal & TiCaudata]Just as the two of you reach the outskirts of town to head back to the mine office, Byron comes clumsily jogging up to you, but he is coming from inside town.

"I'm glad I caught you both.  I think there's a problem with that map.  Its absence has been noted, and I trust that we don't want Garrison folk breathing down our backs.  But I think I've figured out a way to get around it..."  Byron proceeds to detail an astoundingly complex plan of paper shuffling, white lies, and timing.  "The end result, gentlemen, is that after approximately two weeks, the map will be back in the Garrison, and anyone that is relevant with believe its absence was supposed to happen.  Of course, this will take quite a trick to pull off.  We really can't have any of those... well, ANYONE taking an interest in us.  So, in short," he says ironically, considering the length at which he has been speaking, "I should stay behind to make certain it goes off without a hitch.  And if something DOES come up, I can give you some warning.  I'm sure that either of you two could handle the delicate work, but... well, I think... ummm... I could do it better."  While he leaves it unsaid, Byron's downcast eyes and reddening face suggest that other reasons might exist as well.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 15, 2006)

"Well, sir, it was... good to make you acquaintance.  Will you be returning on the morrow?", calls Nollan after the retreating mage.  Quite puzzle by his quick exit, Nollan broods on it for some time before thinking it safe to once again approach Vixtrin.

Knocking lightly on the door, Nollan calls in, "I'd like to come back in if that's alright, it's getting a little late.  And, well, please don't through anything."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 17, 2006)

"Hmm, well that was unexpected... Shall we put an order in for a sub par source of scintilatingly scarlet shine?"

Fintan than procedes to walk back to the cheapest merchant and place such an order, even if it means leaving a note nailed to the door.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 17, 2006)

In response to Nollan's query, Vixtrin simply opens the door and turns around.  After Nollan has made his way inside, the lass walks by him with a large dead rat in each hand.  She unceremoniously dumps them to the side of the office.  When Vixtrin reenters the office, she says, with an obvious strained effort at civility, "Smells better now."

In the meantime, Fintan leaves a note at the general store, as the lights are already out.  Presuming that the bard and Sprout then return to the mine office, the trip is uneventful.

[size=-2]OOC: michael_noah, given that Fintan and Sprout engaged in more time consuming activities, you can talk more with Vixtrin if you'd like, or we can just leave that be.  Let me know.[/size]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 18, 2006)

After finding a place to relax away from any leftover gore, Nollan opines, "It really does at that...  Where are those fellows anyway?  I really am of a mind with you, that is, I'd like to explore these caverns.  Then again, we did say we'd wait until the morning, so there's no need to have them back yet."

Nollan stifles a yawn and begins fidgetting with his spell components, checking the binding on his morningstar, and organizing his pack.  After this has been done long past what was necessary, he again attempts to begin a conversation with his companion.

"Vixtrin, tell me, how did your band plan to go about any future battles?  I'd guess that you're the most fit of us to be a general of sorts... Do you have any particular advice about how to fight alongside the others, especially the spindly and small ones?"

OOC: Don't have too much more to go into with Vixtrin - I think the sooner we get the others back and have the group together, the better.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 18, 2006)

michael_noah said:
			
		

> OOC: Don't have too much more to go into with Vixtrin - I think the sooner we get the others back and have the group together, the better.



[size=-2]OOC: That's fine.  It is unlikely that you'd have any particularly meaningful conversation, other than starting to establish rapport and "make up" for the unpleasant meeting.[/size]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 19, 2006)

After leaving the note attached to the general store door.  Fintan (and I'm assuming Sprout?) head back to the mine office.

"I trust you two are making nice now?  Excellent!  We could not find any lamps nearly as ornate as the ones down there.  I put in an order for a normal lantern with red glass however.  So I'm knackered, who want's first watch?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 19, 2006)

"I've had the least wearisome day I suppose.  I'll take it if noone objects."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 19, 2006)

"Wake me if I need to take a turn" 

Fintan procedes to find a corner, roll into his bedroll, and fall asleep.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 20, 2006)

You are fairly easily able to decide upon some watch order, however, it ends up being unneeded.  The night passes smoothly.  Today, however, starts with an unpleasant beginning.  The weather is dreary.  The sky is dark and there seems to be a perpetual rain.  It's more than a drizzle, but not very steady.

Vixtrin gets up, stretches a bit, looks out the window and glumly says, "Fitting," as she readies her things for the day.

[size=-2]OOC: We made it through the first day.  Make sure you give yourself any necessary healing from rest.[/size]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 20, 2006)

Nollan wakes early after a night of good sleep and goes about breaking the camp, as much as that is possible having slept inside the office.  He attempts to locate fresh food nearby.  Even if unsuccessful, he lights a small campfire outside the office to warm everyone before they venture too far into the moist air.  As each companion awakes and makes ready for a day of adventure, the cleric attempts to shed a more chearful light on the dreary day.

"Good morning fellows!  You know, there are few things better than a light rain to keep the dust of the road down and ensure that one doesn't get too overheated during a long day of travel...  I see you don't share my convictions on this matter, my lady.  Well, look on the bright side then, we're headed underground!

"Tell me Fintan, did you learn anything else in town?  You're not in any danger of trouble because of your recent... uh, map manhandling?"

Nollan makes ready, and is willing to follow the others to the actual mine entrance at their convenience.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 21, 2006)

Fintan rolls out, looks out the window, and starts getting ready.

"Not like the weather where we are going will change much."

"The trip was decidedly uneventful.  Oh I forgot to mention that we ran into Byron didn't I.  Well..." Fintan procedes to describe what happened (OOC:  in the post specifically for Amal and myself posted on 07-14-06, 11:08 AM by Dichotomy.  I don't think there's anything off limits there) with Byron's plan of action to clear the names of the collective group.

"Now that we're up, let's say we go check out the rest of the cavern!  Freedom waits for none!"


----------



## Amal Shukup (Jul 21, 2006)

After waking and smiling at Nollan's efforts at early morning good cheer, Sprout takes a few minutes to check his gear and make ready for the day's adventuring.



			
				TiCaudata said:
			
		

> "Now that we're up, let's say we go check out the rest of the cavern!  Freedom waits for none!"





"Sure beats hanging around THIS place..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 21, 2006)

Vixtrin gives a derisive snort at Nollan's attempt to bring cheer.  The warrior does, however, seem to quicken her step a bit.

The walk back to the Whispering Cairn is at least somewhat unpleasant.  The light rain continues the whole time.  However, at first glance nothing seems to be amiss.  You encounter nothing on the road, and it seems that the cairn is just as you left it.  It is, indeed, quite dry inside.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 21, 2006)

Nollan continues to pester the others for any details about the cairn during the short walk.  Upon arriving, he eagerly approaches the entrance, stopping just short of heading inside.

"I am at your disadvantage here, so I will happliy follow your lead", he says to noone in particular, and the group in general.  "If anyone has need of anything, especially if there are more hostile creatures inside, and it comes to fighting, let me know."

He then readies his shield and lights a torch (assuming that it is eventually dark) to carry in his other hand before awaiting someone to lead the way.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 22, 2006)

"We might as well start where we left off, no?"

Assuming nothing jumps out to eat us, Fintan leads (without getting more than 10 feet ahead of anyone) the group down to the lantern room.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 22, 2006)

As Fintan leads the way, Vixtrin walks next to him, her spiked chain ready.  But no danger seems to come.

The group passes into the Cairn, and Nollan learns as the others did before that "Whispering" is an apt name for it.  Recognition of the remains of a youth's bedroll brings perhaps sad thoughts.  A glance down the hallway shows that the broken mirror-like apparatus still remains and the collapse in the other direction seems as it was.  The smell of animal spoor and wet fur has now been augmented by the ripening bodies of the wolves killed yesterday.





As you enter the sarcophagus area, Vixtrin's eyes dart around the room.  She gives a slight shudder at the sight of the dead body of the monstrous aberration that nearly killed her, but the warrior's composure returns quickly.  The sarcophagus and the arrow-like raised platform upon which it rests is still pointed north, as you left it.

[size=-2]OOC: Two things: 1) I still don't think I know what you did with the everburing torch that was in the green lantern, but (in any case) you have it either with you, or it is where you left it in this room; 2) you may want to re-read the first few posts on this thread, if you haven't done so (I know that re-reading helped refresh my recollection).[/size]


----------



## Amal Shukup (Jul 22, 2006)

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> Assuming nothing jumps out to eat us, Fintan leads (without getting more than 10 feet ahead of anyone) the group down to the lantern room.




Sprout raises an eyebrow at this, wondering if he should assert his established role as scout; but keeps his thoughts to himself, remembering how easy it was to get injured out in front. He contents himself with keeping a close eye on proceedings.

Upon reaching the sarcophagus area, Sprout muses: "Seems like we have some options...  We could keep turning the sacrophagus and see what happens, we could go down that hole and see where those nasties came from, or we could resume searching the alcoves for some other way through."

Pausing... "I think we ought to go down the hole, see what's there.  What d'y'all think?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 23, 2006)

"I agree, I'd rather make sure nothing else is coming up out of THAT hole before we punch anymore in the floor."


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 23, 2006)

Nollan edges toward the hole in the floor and examines the possibility of climbing down.

"I suppose it depends on what sort of shape this hole is in.  I don't imagine I'll be able to do a very good impersonation of a mountaineer in this getup.

"On the other hand, it does seem wise to explore what there is before causing more trouble by moving things about.  You said that some sort of... chamber appeared when the sarcophagus was first moved?  Is it even possible to move it back into that position?"

Nollan scratches his head clumsily with the butt of the torch.

"Well, they must head to the same place, or close to it.  Lets try to find a way down."

Nollan works with the party to get themselves down and have a look around.  If the descent requires some sort of technical climing, he'll make do with the tools at hand (namely, his rope).


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 23, 2006)

As you look down the hole, the shaft extends down past your torchlight.  From what you can see, the side of the shaft is quite pitted and scarred.  It looks like it would be fairly easily to climb, but not it's not completely safe, and you don't know how far you might fall if you slip.

Vixtrin gives Fintan a menancing smile.  "Hope you don't fall."  The warrior then shrugs her shoulders, pulls out a torch, and lights if off of Nollan's.  "I've climbed trees with less handholds than this wall," she says confidently.  Vixtrin then seems to easily climb down the shaft with the torch.

After she is down about 25 feet or so, you can tell that her light has reached the bottom.  Between the lot of you, you easily have enough rope together to make a long knotted rope that will reach the bottom.  With the wall to brace against, even the less confident climbers can easily reach the bottom without worry.  The shaft extends 40 feet down, and then opens into a room with 20 foot high ceilings.  After some time, you all make it to the bottom.





Dozens of bas-relief figures similar to the one on the sarcophagus lid in the room above stare disapprovingly from the walls here.  Many sport crossed arms and stern expressions.  A few of the statues' heads are missing, and some have huge chunks torn out of them.  Others have a wierd melted appearance, as if they'd been sprayed by something terrible.  A large glyph that looks like a stylized arrow points down a short corridor to the north that leads to a four-way intersection.  Strewn about the floor are broken pieces of the floor from the collapse above.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 23, 2006)

Fintan looks rather perplexed.

"Wait!  A chamber appeared?  When did THAT happen?"

"I wouldn't dream of debilitating my dear body in such a way as would demand my being drug back to our delapidated dwelling until I can be doctored back to a durable embodiment of health."

The latter comment is spoken to Vixtren after everyone has safetly reached the bottom of the chamber.  Fintan then looks around at the statues to see if he can identify any causes to the missing pieces or the melted facades.

Fintan also closely examines the glyph to see if it bears any similarities to the glyph on the mirror.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 23, 2006)

"It appears I could have been less wrong..."

Nollan keeps watch over the hall as Fintan examines the details of the wall, and attempts to puzzle out which direction might lead toward the origin of the metal cylinder the group spoke of seeing earlier.

And, if no gruesome fate befalls the heroes in this area he suggests, "Perhaps we should head toward the other areas below the room above to reveal the rest of its mysteries before heading off in another direction."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 24, 2006)

In response to Fintan's alliterative statement, Vixtrin simply stares at him with a blank look, but she says nothing.

As the bard examines the statutes, it seems probable that the melting occurred as a result of acid.  Given that the swarm you fought yesterday came from here, it was likely those creatrues that did it.

The arrow-like glyph looks to be the same alphabet as both the others you have seen (on the mirror-like apparatus and the sarcophagus).  Like those, Fintan also guess that this one is also a name representing a person or place.  While the glyph on the apparatus was the most important or highest ranking, the glyph here seems to be more important than the one of the sarcophagus above.

As Nollan tries to figure out where the other cylinder would be in relation to this one, he guesses that, if it went straight down and to the same level as he currently stands, it would be perhaps 50 to 60 feet west and 10 to 20 feet south of your current position.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 24, 2006)

"Come to think of it... that chamber is the only method we know of so far that the missing girl might have wandered further into the cairn.  She certainly didn't come down through this hole, since it wasn't here until yesterday.  Now... I fully doubt that she would have used the vessel herself... but still.  Let us head west and see if we cannot find where it leads."

Nollan waits a few moments for agreement and begins down the hall to the left, though he'll allow others to scout if they wish it.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 25, 2006)

Satisfied with his inspection of the statues, Fintan looks up at Nollan.

"The girl likely died at the snouts of wolves.  It was more than long enough ago that any evidence would be long digested and disposed of.  Finding the terminus of this chamber has its merits though.  However that" he points at the glyph, "is reminiscent of a signpost to yet another tomb."

Fintan goes to the crossroads and looks for another glyph, if none is to be found he will go the same way as Nollan, also allowing for scouts if they wish to lead.


----------



## Amal Shukup (Jul 28, 2006)

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> Fintan goes to the crossroads and looks for another glyph, if none is to be found he will go the same way as Nollan, also allowing for scouts if they wish to lead.




Shaking off his odd malaise, Sprout perks up and resumes standard scouting mode - trying to keep about 10 feet ahead of the party, torch aloft and dagger drawn.

"I'll keep my eye out for traps and the like if you educated folk keep working on these squiggly rune things..."


(Spot +2, Search +4)


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 31, 2006)

Vixtrin gives Sprout a reassuring pat on the shoulder.  "I'll cover you," she says kindly as she follows the rogue.

Upon reaching the intersection, nothing about any particular direction seems noteworthy.  Fintan finds no further glyphs, so the group takes the intersection to the left.

Eight man-sized stone slabs, about four feet off the ground, are arranged in two rows in this large room.  A long-dead corpse, possibly a human, lays sprawled out upon one of these slabs, his red leather armor the only hint of color in the otherwise drab room.  The north and south walls taper in somewhat, and the short west wall abuts a small stone stage.  The red clay statute of a powerfully built warrior wielding a cylinder-headed greatclub stands tall upon the stage, its eyes surveying the room.

As Sprout reaches the edge of the room, he sees a man-sized beetle lumbering between the slabs.  The insect turns and thrashes its head at the young rogue.





[size=-2]Initiative
Sprout: 16
Nollan: 10
Vixtrin: 7
Beetle: 6
Fintan: 5[/size]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 1, 2006)

Providing that the Beetle is still alive when Fintan gets a chance to react, he will shoot an arrow into it.


----------



## Amal Shukup (Aug 1, 2006)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> As Sprout reaches the edge of the room, he sees a man-sized beetle lumbering between the slabs.  The insect turns and thrashes its head at the young rogue.




Seeing that he has the drop on the thing, Sprout moves quickly to take up position on the far side of the creature, stabbing it with his dagger before it's fully aware of what's happening.

(Dagger +2 Melee (vs it's Flat Footed AC) 1d4+2 + 1d6 Sneak Attack Damage)

"Vixtrin!  Lets try and keep it between us


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 1, 2006)

"Oh my, it appears there are some interesting residents here..."

Nollan moves forward to shed some light for the nimble warrior. When close enough he drops the torch and draws his morningstar, on the lookout for any more denizens of the cairn.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 1, 2006)

Sprout scrambles to the other side of the slow moving creature.  He deftly strikes the beetle's backside as he calls to Vixtrin.

Nollan steps into the room to provide more light.  As the cleric drops his torch and draws his mace, his eyes scour the area for other dangers.  For now, he sees none.

"No problem," Vixtrin confidently states in response to Sprout.  In her element, the warrior charges at the insect.  Her swinging chain strikes the beetle right on.  The creature reels in pain.

Still recovering from the blow, the beetle raises its head in the direction of Vixtrin and Nollan.  A spray of acid flies from the insects snout to spray on the warrior and the cleric.  Nollan easily shrugs it off, but Vixtrin's skin burns from the acid, and she grits her teeth against the pain.

Looking for a clearer shot, Fintan moves into the room and to the side.  He fires, but his shot is wide.

After moving into the room, both Sprout and Nollan begin to feel weary for some reason.  [size=-2]OOC: both are fatigued.[/size]





[size=-2]Sprout: 16
Nollan: 10
Vixtrin: 7 (4 damage)
Beetle: 6 (15 damage)
Fintan: 5[/size]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 1, 2006)

Nollan steps in and attempts to aid the others in bringing the monstrous insect down.  Laboring under the weight of his armor, he brings the head of his morningstar down on the thing, hoping to crack through its shell.

"Strike again quickly, we almost have it!"

Attack is +1, 1d8+1 w/fatigue


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 1, 2006)

Fintan emits a colorful curse and fires again.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 4, 2006)

[size=-2]OOC: I've decided to go ahead and move the game forward.[/size]

Sprout shakes his head against the unexpected weariness to focus on the beetle.  The rogue jabs at the insect, and again strikes well.  The creature crumples to the floor, and fluids ooze from its broken body.

[size=-2]OOC: Combat over.  Vixtrin has 4 damage and the beetle is unconscious and dying.[/size]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 4, 2006)

Fintan quickly walks over to the corpse, investigating it as well as he can without actually touching it.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 4, 2006)

Fintan examines the dying beetle, but there seems nothing special about it.  Through some random knowledge he has, the bard knows that this beetle is male.  While thinking about it, he suddenly becomes quite tired.

Vixtrin gives the bard an odd look.  "You like bugs that shoot acid at people?"  Holding her chain in one hand, the warrior pulls out a dagger and plants it into the dying bug's head.  She then wipes the blade and returns to its sheath while stifling an unexpected yawn.

[size=-2]OOC: Everyone's now fatigued.[/size]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC:  Whoops some miscommunication there, I meant the guy on slab


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 4, 2006)

Nollan slumps against one of the slabs and sighs heavily.

"Is anyone else suddenly tired?  There seems to be something strange going on...  That or I'm older than I thought."

Nollan does his best to examine the room, taking the time to cast Detect Magic if others also complain of their sudden weariness.


----------



## Amal Shukup (Aug 4, 2006)

Sprout wipes gore from his dagger and asks:

"Anybody else feel weird?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 4, 2006)

[size=-2]OOC: Boy... I should have known that you meant that corpse...

Anyway, Vixtrin still kills the bug, and you are all still fatigued.[/size]

The corpse lies on the southwesternmost slab in the room.  While most of what it is wearing seems ruined and rotten, its red leather armor seems in decent care and of good make (masterwork).  It is emblazoned with an eight-pointed star-like symbol, though it means nothing to Fintan.  The corpse also is wearing a silver ring.

Vixtrin snorts in response to Nollan's comment.  "Old fuddy duddy," she mutters.  She looks about to say something more, but instead she is forced to stifle yet another yawn.

Taking Vixtrin's yawn and Sprout's comment as a sign, Nollan casts detect magic and examines the room.  After examining a bit as everyone tries to stay awake, he notes that the room itself has some magic aura.  Additionally, the statue on the stage has a moderately strong aura.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 4, 2006)

"I don't think I much like the way that statue looks." Fintan says as he walks over towards the statue, examining how well it might be secured to the stage.

"Who else would hate it if it happened to have a hairy little...'h'accident?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 4, 2006)

"The statue?  Scared of a statue?" Vixtrin remarks.

As Fintan examines the statute, it is obvious that it is not attached to the floor.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 4, 2006)

"Well, my friend, be care that you don't h'accidentally come to some harm as well.  You'll do well to note that it has some magic about it.  In fact, the room itself does.  I can't say whether it will do us any harm, but I already feel worse off just for being here."

Nollan surveys the room one last time, and says a simple prayer over the deceased resident.

"I'd imagine that at least part of the reason we're here is to profit from the venture.  Would someone care to help me gather what might be of value here before we continue on?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 4, 2006)

Fintan gives the statue a good push in hopes of knocking it to the hard, hard floor.

Providing that this doesn't seriously harm him, he'll go assist Nollan.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 4, 2006)

Fintan manages to ever so slightly tip the statue, but he fails to move it any further than that.  It seems to weigh several hundred pounds.

You are easily able to get the leather armor and the ring from the corpse, though it is somewhat odd taking the armor off of it.  The corpse's head seems well mashed.  Nothing else on him seems of value.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 4, 2006)

"If there's nothing more of interest here, perhaps we'd best move on.  It seems we'll be taking the long way 'round to find another way back up to the room above."

Nollan leads the way back to the crossroads before allowing Sprout to take up his customary scouting role.

He gestures to the corpse on his way out, "There seems to be a plethora of ... remains down here.  I hope that our travels don't end up the same way."


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 4, 2006)

"I certainly hope I feel better when we get out of this room.  My goal from this foray is to get out of this town, not end up at the bottom of one of its mine shafts, believe me."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 5, 2006)

Vixtrin looks at Nollan.  "Well, we didn't find what you wanted down this path.  Which way should we go next?" the warrior says in a slightly mocking tone.  She follows the cleric back to the crossroad.

As soon as you each leave the chamber with the eight slabs, you no longer feel tired.  [size=-2]OOC: No longer fatigued, obviously.[/size]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 5, 2006)

"One way's as good as another, if we are looking to get to this capsule we'd probably have more luck if we didn't go in the opposite direction though.  How about North?"

Fintan starts walking north almost before he's done speaking.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 7, 2006)

[size=-2]OOC: Moving the game forward again...[/size]

As Fintan starts walking north, Vixtrin quickly takes pace next to him with her chain at the ready.

You reach an alcove in the hall after a dozen feet or so.  Numerous pegs extend from the walls of the alcoves, however, there appears to be nothing on any of them now.

Slightly further north, still in the range of your light, you see stairs descending fairly steeply down.  After a few feet down the stairs run into water, but it looks like the stairwell still continues.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 7, 2006)

"Once again my wardrobe betrays me.  I surely won't make it far underwater... perhaps we'd best explore elsewhere for now."

On seeing the pegs for a second time on the way back down the hallway, Nollan stops to examine them.

"What do you make of these", he wonders to noone in particular.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 8, 2006)

"Not sure...maybe they were to hold people's armor while they swam."

Fintan tries to take a peg.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 8, 2006)

Fintan pulls on a peg, but nothing seems to happen.  The pegs seem like they may have been designed to hold various things, perhaps hanging off of them.

Vixtrin shakes her head.  "None of this makes sense.  Why would there be stairs going into water?  And why are there slabs in that room?  I'm a fair swimmer, but I think Nollan's right.  Should we check the other direction first?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 8, 2006)

"I suppose we are in agreeance this time at least.  Shall we continue to explore this level before drowning our way to a different one?"


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 8, 2006)

Nollan whispers loudly to Fintan as the lady and small fellow scout ahead, "Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe we're making progress.  The Damsel just agreed with me!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 8, 2006)

As Vixtrin and Sprout take point, the "damsel" seems to pay Nollan's remark no mind, though she almost certainly must have heard the intentionally loud whisper.  The group returns to the crossroad and heads east.

The north and south walls of this large chamber taper in like the chamber in the other direction, and in the nook of the far eastern wall rests a wide stone basin backed by a five-foot-tall shelf.  A hardened orange paste spills out over the two-foot basin lip and covers much of the shelf.  Thousands of tiny beetles with bright blue carapaces skitter and tunnel through the chalky substance.  A keening insect chorus fills the room room as you enter.  A huge organic mass completely fills this room's southwest corner.  Judging from the beetles spilling from within, it appears to be an enormous nest.

[size=-2]Initiative
Swarm: 19
Sprout: 18
Beetle (1): 17
Nollan: 16
Vixtrin: 11 (7/11 hps)
Fintan: 4

Since the swarm is first, I'll take its action now.  The map that follows has the swarm's position after its action.[/size]





The diminutive beetles gather into a familiar looking swarm and move with astounding speed to completely cover both Sprout and Vixtrin.  Both are bit dozens of times quickly, and acid burns into their flesh.  With a horrid scream, Vixtrin collapses to the ground.  [size=-2]OOC: Spout takes 5 damage (1 plus 4 acid); Vixtrin is unconscious and dying... again.

Oh, and has anyone heard from Amal?  It looks like he's not been on the site for quite some time.[/size]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 9, 2006)

Nollan, seeing the damage done to Vixtrin in short order, shouts, "By the gods!  What can we do?!"

OOC: I hope it's fair to assume that Nollan resumed his previous exploration configuration, with shield and torch, though we didn't specifically mention that he gathered it back up.  He delays, hoping someone has a better method of defeating the things than he.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 9, 2006)

> OOC: I hope it's fair to assume that Nollan resumed his previous exploration configuration, with shield and torch, though we didn't specifically mention that he gathered it back up.  He delays, hoping someone has a better method of defeating the things than he.



[size=-2]OOC: No problem.  I think things like that can go without saying.  It's easy for us to forget it, but we know Nollan wouldn't just leave the torch sitting in the other room.[/size]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 9, 2006)

"Fire worked last time, but then our people weren't covered with the things!"

Fintan swipes at the swarm with his torch.


----------



## Amal Shukup (Aug 9, 2006)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> The diminutive beetles gather into a familiar looking swarm and move with astounding speed to completely cover both Sprout and Vixtrin.  Both are bit dozens of times quickly, and acid burns into their flesh.  With a horrid scream, Vixtrin collapses to the ground.  [size=-2]OOC: Spout takes 5 damage (1 plus 4 acid); Vixtrin is unconscious and dying... again.




Sprout - on the very edge of collapsing from wounds - will hurl himself to the floor, crushing as many bugs beneath him as he can while trying to roll out of the swarm

[SIZE=-2](I have no idea how to resolve this in game terms. Perhaps doing unarmed attack damage, plus movement - say 1/3 speed? out of the swarm?)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-2]







			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Oh, and has anyone heard from Amal?  It looks like he's not been on the site for quite some time.[/size]




OOC: I'm here. Nothing radical going on except that I've hit a HUGELY busy time: lots of contracts heating up, people in from out of town. Sometimes days seem to go by between my drawing breath... I'll try to do a better job of keeping up)[/SIZE]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 9, 2006)

With the party bereft of ideas, Nollan panickingly heals Vixtrin.

Expend Shield of Faith to spontaneously cast CLW.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 9, 2006)

[size=-2]OOC: I think we can handle it like a tumble.  Let me know if there's any problem with that.[/size]

Sprout fights against the distracting effects of the swarm crawling about him.  He throws himself to the ground and nimbly rolls to relatively safety behind Nollan.  Unfortunately, Sprout does little appreciable damage to the swarm, but at least he is no longer in its midst.

The large beetle scampers right into the swarm next to Fintan.  With a wiggling of the head that you recognize from before, the insect shoots a stream of acid.  Fintan takes the brunt head on, and the bard's skin burns.  Some acid also shoot back to Sprout, but he is able to shrug it off.

As Vixtrin lies bleeding on the ground, Fintan swings his torch at the swarm.  Unfortunately, his swing is wide.  The bard takes a step back from the beetle.





[size=-2]OOC: I'm going to stop there to see if Nollan wants to change his course of action.  The rest of you can give me tentative actions for next round.

Initiative
Swarm: 19
Sprout: 18 (1 hp)
Beetle (1): 17
Vixtrin: 11 (unconscious and dying)
Fintan: 4 (3/7 hps; 4 acid damage from spray)
Nollan: 3[/size]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 9, 2006)

Nollan will still attempt to heal Vixtrin, though it might be wiser to save his own skin at this point.  He'll then move back 20 feet, around the corner, toward the water.  

We may need to brave the water, but let's try to draw them off Vixtrin.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 9, 2006)

[size=-2]OOC: Since michael_noah was so fast, and the rest of you probably want to know what the swarm is going to do, might as well do that now.[/size]

As Nollan begins casting his spell, the larger beetle seizes the opportunity to make a bite, but the insect completely misses the cleric.  The healing power of Fharlanghn enters Vixtrin, but, alas, it is not enough to revive her.  The cleric then backs around the corner toward the water.

The swarm of viscious beetles moves outward toward all three of the nearby targets.  Vixtrin is overrun, and as the vermin bite with their acid, it seems quite likely that she is dead or near enough.  Fintan reels in pain from his bites and drops dying to the ground.  Sprout follows in short order.

[size=-2]OOC:  Ummm... I guess I'll keep going, since the unconscious people aren't doing anything.  Sorry guys.  This is getting bad.[/size]

As the others bleed on the ground, the larger beetle follows Nollan around the corner.  Again a spray of acid shoots from its head, but the stout cleric shrugs it off.





[size=-2]Initiative
Swarm: 19
Sprout: 18 (-3 hp)
Beetle (1): 17
Vixtrin: 11 (-9 hp)
Fintan: 4 (-2 hp)
Nollan: 3

Unfortunately, I have to run.  I probably won't be able to post again until later this evening.  This is about as grim as it could get, though.[/size]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 10, 2006)

Fearing the same fate as the others, Nollan goes the only way he believes he can get away from the bugs - into the water.  He'll drop the torch and cast Light on his helm first.

He'll travel underneath what he believes to be about half as long as he can hold his breath.  If he's wrong, and the swarm is able to follow him, he'll get back out of the water and take his chances climbing back up the rope - dropping his shield on the way.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 10, 2006)

[sblock=@ michael_noah]OOC: I made the rolls for the unknown nastiness that awaits you.  Unfortunately, something kills you very quickly.  If it is alright with you, I want to save the details to make it more interesting (and scary) if you all come back.  As it is right now, you all die.[/sblock]

The bewildered cleric casts his light spell and braves the water.  Nollan's guess was correct, as the beetles do not follow him.  He walks down the steps and soon is completely under water.

But soon after, Nollan runs into something he did not expect.

As the swarm finishes off Vixtrin, Fintan, and Sprout, the larger beetle waits for Nollan to return.  He never does...


----------

